# Fuglsangpark Open 09 (FSPO)



## Holger (Aug 6, 2009)

It is time for the second (hopefully third) danish competition this year. It will be held in Farum, which is a town 25km north of Copenhagen. Registration and information are available at http://11time.dk/fspo

It wil be possible to sleep at the venue.

The events wil be.
2x2-7x7
3x3 OH, FMC
BLD (3, 4, Multi)
Minx (Pyra, Mega)
Master- ,magic

Hope to see you there


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 6, 2009)

And perhaps a few unofficial events?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2009)

ohhhh interesting. i would like to come to this, i haven't been to a comp in denmark yet.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,
this looks to be nice. How difficult/expensive is it to travel there from Malmö, Sturup Airport?


----------



## Holger (Aug 6, 2009)

Charlie we are expecting to see you, and we will take no excuse as an answer. But you still have to pay 

Pitzu if you are flying to Copenhagen it is about 1,5 hours from CPH airport. If you are traveling by train/car it is pretty much just over the bridge and and to the right (1 hour by train from CPH central station a little less by car depending on the day).

Edit: About the price, we are going to kristianstadt and i think it is about 300 danish crowns for both ways. It might be cheaper if you are paying in swedish crowns. So 400 Danish crowns from Malmø to farum would be my guess. (By train)


----------



## stufkan (Aug 10, 2009)

Aww, why do all the Danish competitions have to be on the wrong side of the Storebælt :/


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 11, 2009)

stufkan said:


> Aww, why do all the Danish competitions have to be on the wrong side of the Storebælt :/



Well, it's actually quite even. Two competitions on each side


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi! Some questions:
On registration page there is a checkbox "Cleaning, Sunday". What does it mean?!
Could we have 5x5 blind?! There is at least me & Henrik (& maybe Daniel).
Could we have SQ1?! There is at least me & Bence & a lot of others.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm about to register. We (3 Hungarians) have bought flight tickets yesterday.


----------



## Holger (Aug 12, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Hi! Some questions:
> On registration page there is a checkbox "Cleaning, Sunday". What does it mean?!
> Could we have 5x5 blind?! There is at least me & Henrik (& maybe Daniel).
> Could we have SQ1?! There is at least me & Bence & a lot of others.



1. There will be ½ hour cleaning Sunday were I need some help, and i thought why not see if people sign up for it by themself. This will be clear when the first schedule is up  Which it will be next week. 

2-3. Again the time schedule will be made next week. And I will see what i can do


----------



## Holger (Aug 18, 2009)

Just a minor update.
5x5 BLD and square-1 has been added as events.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 18, 2009)

holger an update: i am investigating my travel options at the moment, i have several competitions that month and i'm going to see if i can afford it  i will let you know soon... i would very much like to come. another question - staying at the venue is possible, do we need to bring things to sleep on, is there showering facilities etc, or is it a hostel of some kind?


----------



## Holger (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, there is showering facilities and you should bring something to sleep on. However if that isn't possible I am sure we can work something out (I PM'ed you).


----------



## Holger (Oct 17, 2009)

I have some trouble with my webhotel, so the homepage is not working. I will switch domain soon, in the mean time you can send me an e-mail if you want to be registered.

[email protected]


----------



## TMOY (Oct 20, 2009)

The website is working again, and I just registered  Sorry for Essen or UK Open but I much prefer 2-day competitions.
Will it still be possible to sleep at the venue from Sunday to Monday or must I find another place to sleep ?


----------



## KConny (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice schedule. And since multi, 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD isn't in the same block of time I will have a go at 5x5BLD.


----------



## HALLU (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd be there if I weren't in London. Sad, because it would've been my first event. Hopefully next time


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 29, 2009)

HALLU said:


> I'd be there if I weren't in London. Sad, because it would've been my first event. Hopefully next time



If you have internet access then you can follow the results in my brand new live results system, yay!

http://live.speedcubing.dk/


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 29, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> HALLU said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be there if I weren't in London. Sad, because it would've been my first event. Hopefully next time
> ...




I, Daniel Lundwall and Arvid Skarrie are arriving from Sweden at 9pm or something. Looking forward to this. Danish competitions usually are great.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 31, 2009)

I just won FMC  for the first time ever. For me it is also a PB by 10 moves and a new DK record of 29 moves.

The scramble: L2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' U R' D L' B2 D F (20f)

And my solution: 
A 2x2x2 block: .L' B U' B U B F2 U2 (8)
Pseudo F2L: L' D' L (3, 11)
Cube minus 5 corners: U R' U' (3, 14)
2 corners: R U R' D' R U' R' D (8, 22)
Correct layer: B' (1, 23)
Insert at . : L2 F' L B2 L' F L B2 (8, 31) 
This cancels 2 moves L and B2 becomes B' 

L2 F' L B2 L' F L B' U' B U B F2 U2
L' D L U R' U'
R U R' D' R U' R' D B'


----------



## Brunito (Nov 1, 2009)

Tomasz Zolnowski 3x3x3 Single: 7.91 (i saw it in the live results) thats amazing i think it was an OLL skip or x-cross (only)


----------



## Henrik (Nov 1, 2009)

Brunito said:


> Tomasz Zolnowski 3x3x3 Single: 7.91 (i saw it in the live results) thats amazing i think it was an OLL skip or x-cross (only)



How would you know that?

Nope it was a bad cross and a PLL-skip.
Yes it should be on video by Mads


----------



## Shadet (Nov 1, 2009)

^^


----------



## Brunito (Nov 1, 2009)

Henrik said:


> Brunito said:
> 
> 
> > Tomasz Zolnowski 3x3x3 Single: 7.91 (i saw it in the live results) thats amazing i think it was an OLL skip or x-cross (only)
> ...



Because i saw the live results


----------



## prażeodym (Nov 1, 2009)

congrats sub 18 Bence !!


----------



## Henrik (Nov 1, 2009)

Brunito said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > Brunito said:
> ...



It was more the solve part  I know about live update.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice competition, thanks to Holger and Aksel for organising it
Did you know that:
- it's really difficult to read a map with a black path printed on dark grey when it's night ?
- I was still the first (apart from the organisers) to arrive at the venue ?
- The venue was at Fuglsangpark 16 and the showers at Fuglsangpark 149, which is not that fun when you're not warned and you're only wearing a T-shirt ? (Fortunately the weather was not really cold.)
- there were a lot of competitors in 4^3 BLD (I've never seen so many of them compared to the size of the competition), but only 2 of them succeeded ?
- Oliver spent more time watching Istvan's attempts than memorizing his own cube ?
- Istvan is now working on Square-1 BLD ?
- I got 5 parities in 5 solves at Square-1 (not BLD) 
- ... but I ended up in the top 3 anyway ? 
- my 24.46 average in round 1 of 3^3 was my first sub-25 average ever ?
- my fastest time in 2nd round was slower than my slowest time in 1st round ?
- Tomasz discovered on Sunday evening that he likes megaminx ?
- I'm still in Copenhagen now ? (posting from the airport)


----------



## LarsN (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you know that:
- To help people find the venue, rubiks cube sacks were taped to trees and the like on the rute?
- That the organizers ran out of sacks for the last 700 meters of the rather complex rute?
- I found the venue anyway, but nearly got lost when leaving the venue sunday?
- that because of internal 6x6 lockups I DNFed 6x6, and later quit as a 6x6 scrambler knowing that I would never buy a 6x6?
- I got PB singles in every speed event ?
- I got PW singles in (nearly) every speed event?
- I now have a 50% succesrate at 5x5BLD?
- I now have 33.33% succesrate at 3x3BLD?
- I now have 0% succesrate at 4x4BLD (5 attempts)?
- Hungarian names possible can't be pronounced correctly by non-hungarians?
- But they are pretty cool about it?
- that 5x5BLD was schedueled for 18:00, but was started aprox. 22:00?
- during Istvans multi (which I was judging) I memoed for my very first speedBLD?
- That I failed it after the 4th f2l pair?
- Frank can catch cubes on the back of his hand even though Gunnar made some mad tosses?
- in the final I made a 4 piece pop, spraying cubes over the audience?
- Kirstine yelled at the audience to not touch the cubies, possibly frightning some small children? 
- On the way home some guy on the train gave me 100 kr (20 USD) because he was so impressed by my solves?
- I've just ordered a CII and a FII for those money?
- Thomazs CII felt so nice?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 2, 2009)

Lars, you threw me off 7th place in 5x5BLD. Now I'm not in the top-3 of Europe anymore! Why did you do that to me? WHY?


----------



## Nykjær (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you know that:
- Nodody cheered when Thomaz did a solve over 10 sec.?
- All the food at the competition was really great?
- Phillips collection of puzzles is amazing and a great excuse to buy more?
- I think i was the only one using springs i my 2x2?
- That made it possible for me to make the finals in 2x2 using layer+OLL+PLL?
- I have no idea what to do with a skrewb, but a golden cube is "easier"?
- Mads is a really fair judge giving Daniel an extra solve when Gunnar hit his head on the rafter?
- All the chair at the venue was "syveren" by Arne Jacobsen (the man behind the egg and swan-chair) which cost approx. 300$ each?
- The Swedes have misunderstod the whole twisty puzzle thing (they were doing jigsaw puzzle all weekend...)?
- I pop'ed a quarter of my 6x6... BUT I DON'T GET INTERNAL LOCKUPS!!! (confounded modders...)

Well, thank you all for a good weekend. See you in 2010!


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you know that:
- The jigsaw team-solve ended with a DNF as one piece was missing?
- That Gunnar had stolen the puzzle from his parents?
- Gunnar got a new competition PB after banging his head on the rafter?
- István had won 5BLD as Henrik, Lars and Arvid all DNF'ed their first attempt a few minutes above the timelimit, but risked his 1st place by allowing a second attempt?
- István rocks?
- Olivér thought he DNF'ed his last cube in multi and took several minutes before giving up and stopping the time?


----------



## KConny (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you know that:
- I had an awesome time. 
- Arvid did his cross with two hands during OH.
- That Arvid forgot he had a third cube to solve in multi.
- My current rolling avg of five for FMC is 34.333. (35, 35, 33, DNF, 32)
- The Danes sucks at traffic signs.
- We couldn't find the optimal route neither to the venue nor home.
- We only had 15 margin to my and Arvid's trains arriving in Jönköping.
- I was aiming for sub10 both for 4x4 BLD and 4/4 multi. Epic fail in both.
- I got my first sub14 singel in 3x3! So now my single is 0.30 better than my avg of 12 at home.
- That knowing rule 11a2 exists gave me another attempt for 3x3. 

Thanks for a great weekend!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 2, 2009)

It was a really great competition, and as usual not because of the results. 

Holger and Aksel (and the rest of the family!) did a very good job on the organisation, Mads did a good job on being a WCA delegate and everyone else did well on being awesome too! 

Did you know that:

- sleeping at the venue is always a good option?
- even if it's the floor of the venue? 
- Daniel and Gunnar are awesome and funny?
- Bence is amazing in nearly everything now?
- Bence had a square-1 scramble where everything was done except EP?
- 7 move 2x2x3 block in FMC + sticking with it = DNF?
- my 4x4 bld was 4 pieces off?
- Lars solved officially the 5x5 blind before solving the 4x4 blind?
- i was so sure i messed up multi but i didn't?
- i had 1:05 edges on my second 5x5x5 solve but then i realized that two centers's 1x1x3 were swapped?
- i wasn't expecting 0.83 magic single? (it's one of my best times in ages)
- i wasn't expecting first place in multi either? (come on, István you can do better! )
- i am so happy for Henrink finally getting what he deserved a lot!
- Kirstine is lovely?
- i like small competitions?
- Tomasz using so smart cross on left, that he didn't waste neither time or move?
- he is still using ES 4x4 and 5x5?
- he kicks ass? 
- judging the 7.91 was on of my best cubing experience?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 2, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Did you know that:
> 
> - sleeping at the venue is always a good option?
> - even if it's the floor of the venue?



Haha! Remember Swedish Open 2008? 



Olivér Perge said:


> - Daniel and Gunnar are awesome and funny?



Yes they are


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 2, 2009)

KConny said:


> - That Arvid forgot he had a third cube to solve in multi.



:fp


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 2, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > - That Arvid forgot he had a third cube to solve in multi.
> ...



I didn't forget, I only... had better things to do!


----------



## Shack (Nov 2, 2009)

sure it was a great comp

Did you know that:
-me and Gunnar are making an (un)official event called cube tossing?
-Kirstine got into the finals?
-I had giant hangovers both days?
-we left the last piece of the jigsaw to Gunnar untill he was done multi BLD?
-Tomasz and the hungarians are freaking cool?
-Oliver got the record at jumping at WC?
-I had 2 flipped edges at first BLD and 2 flipped corners at second?
-Aksel got his official BLD at first try?
-Holger got 0/3 multi BLD?
-Odder is very stoned?
-Gunnar did 2/2 multi BLD with a route he never used before?
-Me and Kirstine rocks in teamBLD


----------



## KConny (Nov 2, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> cubeninjaIV said:
> 
> 
> > KConny said:
> ...



Haha, that was one of the best moments of the weekend. 



Nykjær said:


> - All the chair at the venue was "syveren" by Arne Jacobsen (the man behind the egg and swan-chair) which cost approx. 300$ each?



Ahhh, so that's why I recognised them.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 3, 2009)

KConny said:


> Nykjær said:
> 
> 
> > - All the chair at the venue was "syveren" by Arne Jacobsen (the man behind the egg and swan-chair) which cost approx. 300$ each?
> ...



I think Mads has a nice picture of Istvan sitting on a "syveren" whose back legs are about to give up 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Lars, you threw me off 7th place in 5x5BLD. Now I'm not in the top-3 of Europe anymore! Why did you do that to me? WHY?



I'm sorry Maarten, but taking that blindfold of was one of my best cubing moments ever!


----------

